# Herms System Controller HELP needed pls!



## Jordyt01 (17/6/14)

[SIZE=medium]G’day everyone,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Firstly sorry for the wall of text and I hope this is posted in the right thread. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I am in the process of building a 3V herms system and want to try and get moving with finishing the project off so I can start brewing and have some beers ready to pour before my birthday gathering/afl grand final day (in September)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]I am after some help with wiring up of my controller (this is the main part holding me up). I have attempted to wire it up but only got so far…… and unfortunately have don't have much spare time on my hands due to work commitments (working 6 days a week with lonnnng hours all over the place)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]I would greatly appreciate if someone with experience in wiring up a similar system could help me out on this so I can try and have some beers ready for my birthday, I can drive the controller and parts over to someone’s house near Melbourne if need be for help, if that is an option (I am located in Airport West, Victoria)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]If anyone could help me they will be rewarded with beer or we can come to some other arrangement.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]I have attached some photos of my controller[/SIZE]








[SIZE=medium]What I have is: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1 x Auberins PID SYL-2352[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1 x Auberins PID SYL-2352P (SSR Output)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]2 x Auberins SSR’s[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1 x Auberins Timer [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]6 x Auberins Selector Switches[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]5 x Auberins Indicator Lights[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1 x Auberins Timer[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]2 x RCD’s[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]To Control:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]2 x Kaixin Pumps (green pumps)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]2 x Keg King 2400W Heating Elements [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Send me a pm if you think you could help it would be greatly appreciated J[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Cheers and all the best[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Jordy[/SIZE]


----------



## Camo6 (18/6/14)

Hey mate. Unless you're willing to enlist the services of a certified electrician to do the job I think anyone uncertified would be reluctant to take on the job due to liabilities and the like.
When researching the circuit side of my controller, finding 240v examples was a pain. Luckily I got some helpful advice from a couple of people which really helped. I also had my work checked by a qualified leccy to ensure it was safe. Shoot me a PM if you need some 'uncertified' advice on what 'may' work if you were qualified to do it.


----------

